# Tastenabfrage in Java



## Lay-C (17. Jan 2007)

Hi,
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das noch zu Anfängerfragen gehört aber kann man in Java, auf nicht allzuumständlichem Weg, überprüfen ob eine bestimmte Taste (in meinem Fall die Enter Taste) gedrückt wurde?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2007)

Kommt darauf an, was für dich umständlich ist. Auf jeden Fall wirst du einen KeyListener installieren müssen, der benachrichtigt dich aber nur, wenn eine Taste gedrückt/losgelassen wird - nicht, ob eine Taste gedrückt ist.

Ach ja: Ich hab auch irgendwann mal gern Dragonball gesehen, aber mach doch bitte dein Signaturbild etwas kleiner, da das hier im Forum neben den Einträgen erschient verzerrt das ein bisschen das Layout.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Redest du von der Standardeingabe oder einer GUI?


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2007)

ok mach ich habs erst nach dem Beitrag reingemacht und das deshalb noch nicht gesehn... normalerweise ist die Sig ja immer unten........ 

naja bin noch nich so weit in Java... und KeyListener hab ich zwar mal gehört aber ka wie man das macht...  ???:L 

Mein Code bis jetzt aber der funktioniert nicht und da kommt ein fehler...

```
jEingabefeld.addKeyListener(new java.awt.event.KeyAdapter() {
				public void keyTyped(KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
					jTextfeld.append(jEingabefeld.getText());
					jEingabefeld.setText("");
					jEingabefeld.requestFocusInWindow();
					
				}
			});
```

und zwar:

"Syntax Error on token "VK_ENTER", VariableDecleratorId expected after this token"


----------



## Lay-C (17. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Redest du von der Standardeingabe oder einer GUI?



Also ich will ne eingbe in nem Textfield in ne Textarea bekommen indem ich auf Enter drücke, also schon in ner GUI...


----------



## Zunera (17. Jan 2007)

Versuchs mit der Enter-Abfrage mal so:

```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
               if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
               {
                   jTextfeld.append(jEingabefeld.getText());
                   jEingabefeld.setText("");
                   jEingabefeld.requestFocusInWindow();
               }
            }
```
und schau hier nochmal rein: KeyListener-Tutorial


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

An ein JTextField kannst du einen ActionListener hängen der dann auf enter reagiert.

```
jEingabefeld.addActionListener(someActionListener);
...
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{
       jTextfeld.append(jEingabefeld.getText());
       jEingabefeld.setText("")
}
```


----------

